# P2c Seatpost Bolts... To Grease or Not to Grease??



## swerv512 (Aug 26, 2007)

i'm building up my new P2c (SWEET!  ) and i'm wondering if i should grease those two bolts that hold the seatpost into the frame. in the past i never hesitated to grease just about every bolt on a bike, but I never had a CERVELO before?

also, any comments on the Cane Creek IS-8, i believe, headset that came with the frameset? i'm thinking of switching it out but i'd like to hear some comments. thanks.


----------



## trek_FL (Apr 7, 2006)

*If they don't have some already, grease 'em*

I've got a P3C (love it) but I think we are talking about the same seatpost setup. The bolts on mine already had some white looking grease stuff on them so I left them alone. Generally, though I agree with you that grease makes for better and more consistent tightening of bolts. Be sure you observe the torque - I think mine has it stamped on the clamp as 4Nm max, which is about 3 ft-lb


----------



## paulg (May 21, 2002)

Can you say what would be the consequence of over-torquing these bolts? Seat post damage? Is the seat post collar reinforced with anything?

Thanks,
Paul


----------

